# Husband being deported to Brazil, whats next ?!



## Ramonarudeau

Hi All,

My husband is facing deportation back to Brazil possibly within the year. We are in the process of coming up with a game plan on what to do if/when that time comes. I would love some input on life in Brazil as my husband has been to his home country since he was nine years old. 

A little background on us. It would be my husband, myself and our two year old son. Quite frankly I am terrified of this potential move as I've only ever lived in the US and only ever hear about how bad the crime is over there. 

With that being said, we would likely want to purchase farm land and be pretty self-sustainable (i.e. home school our son and use only what we can grow on our land). Is that a realistic plan? I don't speak Portuguese so I know obtaining a job will be extremely tough. My husband does still speak the language, however he has no formal education outside of high school and has worked at a flooring company most of his adult life.

Also, can anyone comment realistically on crime? I know cities tend to be worse, however we are looking at Macaé where my husband has family. Thanks!


----------



## NotJustDreaming

It is really too bad there is not more activity on this Other Americas forum so that someone may provide you guidance. 

I am sorry for your troubles. And the lack of assistance.

I hope your husband’s family can provide you with information and assurances. Best regards.


----------



## BeckWin32

Contact your local attorney. I am more than confident that it is possible to stop this process and cancel the deportation. It all depends on how good a lawyer you find.


----------

